# Recommendation for 75% (82/84 keys) mechanical keyboard



## Minbari (May 6, 2022)

A cheap 75% and pretty good mechanical keyboard is Ajazz AK33 (82 keys), black switches ( zorro switches, which are clones of Cherry MX). I've paid 30 € for mine and so far I'm very satisfied on how it's works.




The only thing I did not like was the shining bottom which was like a magnet for fingerprints so I've moded it.(sanded, painted and added some sponge/foam to block that resonating sound for the keyboard box).

Before:




After:


----------



## Minbari (May 6, 2022)

To "improve" the look I've added some spare keycaps which were sitting around from another project.

Final look:


----------



## scottro (May 6, 2022)

I like those keys in the bottom picture. Do you know the name of the keycaps you are using there? (Or do you have extras for sale?)  I'm using a GMMK pro with silent Gateron reds (wife minds the noise otherwise). I recently played with the Nimbleback 65%, and may wind up ordering a better 65%. (Ducky One 3 SF classic). I like the smaller size and found that I could quickly get used to the missing ~ and ` keys, where you had to, on the Nimbleback, use Fn+Esc and Fn+Shift+Esc. 

Anyway, your final result is quite nice. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Minbari (May 6, 2022)

Hi, I've buyed that spare keycaps set (60% keycaps) a few years back and to be frankly I don't remember the name, also I don't have the box they came with but it's similar with this one:
EPOMAKER SK64 64. 

LE: Or you can create your own custom keycaps:  ANSI - Create Your Own Pudding Keycap Set - 65/75% Sizes


----------



## Alexander88207 (May 6, 2022)

I do have this one: https://perixx.com/collections/keyboards/products/10789


----------



## scottro (May 6, 2022)

I think I accidentally reported the post about where you got the keycaps. I sent an email to mods asking them to remove the report, as what I wanted to click was thanks. I'm not quite sure if I actually clicked report or not, but, as I said, I did send a message to mods to remove it if it is there.

Re  keycaps, LTC has an inexpensive pudding set, PBT doubleshot, that is something like 118 keys and has keys for most keyboard sizes, including their own 65% Nimbleback. several color choices. 



			https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09J1HMJV9?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details


----------

